# happy st georges day



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

just wishing all you fine upstanding englishmen out there a happy st georges day
"british by birth english by the grace of god"


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2008)

Never heard of it, but I have the sentiments... Happy St. G. Day!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 23, 2008)

We celebrate that here in Romania.Its a very respected and old tradition.


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

saint george is the patron saint of england and legendary dragon slayer.
he is also patron saint of many other countries and organisations


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy birthday you old farts....!!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy St. Georges day!!!
He is also the patron of Boy Scouts all over the world!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 23, 2008)

Let me know when its Saint Andrew's Day. Damn bloody Sasnachs. Them and their lizard killer


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy day, happy day!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy St. George's Day. Here's to the dragon slayer !!

Charles


----------



## The Basket (Apr 24, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Let me know when its Saint Andrew's Day. Damn bloody Sasnachs. Them and their lizard killer


30th November.
It is Englands day...I wouldn't say Australian bad things on ANZAC day.


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Let me know when its Saint Andrew's Day. Damn bloody Sasnachs. Them and their lizard killer


----------



## bigZ (Apr 24, 2008)

Bit of trivia the greatest bard and fellow Englishman was born and died on St Georges Day.


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Basket said:


> 30th November.
> It is Englands day...I wouldn't say Australian bad things on ANZAC day.



Basket lighten up a bit. I was joking and in as such it wasn't meant as a bad thing to the English


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Buy him a pint and you're soulmates....


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

What do you mean buy a bloody pint Lucky. I am part Scot remember Long Pockets short bloody arms


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pint or a dram then....Guinness or Laphroaig...


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

I see and you are buying this booze then Lucky. Well seeing you have your wallet open. And this doesn't happen often. How about throwing in a bag of crisps as well or pork rinds.

Got a better idea. Let Basket get the beer in and the crisps or pork rinds


----------



## Freebird (Apr 25, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> Basket lighten up a bit. I was joking and in as such it wasn't meant as a bad thing to the English



Quite right no offence meant. As ex-patriot Scots, Emac I - on St. Georges day - will join in a toast to the future King. And as we are both overseas we raise our glasses to the "King over the Water"


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2008)

What, Lucky's buying? Put me in for a yard!


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 25, 2008)

A yard Njaco. Don't hold your breath my one toothed friend. Lucky wouldn't shout a round if a shark bit him


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2008)

there is always hope for the feeble-minded!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

ROUNDS ON ME FELLAS!!!


----------



## The Basket (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> ROUNDS ON ME FELLAS!!!



Excellent...can be there in an hour.

No square goes.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

> ROUNDS ON ME FELLAS!!!



(_falls on floor in imitation of being hit by a herring.)_


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 30, 2008)

But remember Lucky offered his round when we are thousands of miles away and on computers. So hence the shark hasn't bit that Lucky bugger Njaco. And the Photo below is what is needed for us to get Lucky to buy a free round


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 8, 2008)

rochie said:


> just wishing all you fine upstanding englishmen out there a happy st georges day
> "british by birth english by the grace of god"


Rochie, Sure, you can say that- You're not a dragon!Enjoy!


----------



## DBII (May 8, 2008)

St George is also the Patron Saint of the Armor Forces. 

DBII


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

I realise that I'm probably in the minority but lets hear it for : Dewi Sant , Nawddsat Cymru . ( St. David , Patron saint of Wales )
" British by birth , Welsh cos there's no-one hard enough to tell us not be "


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

My father's family is from Wales. They came over sometimes in the 1800's. I may be the only person in the State that has ever heard of St David. 

DBII


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 9, 2008)

DBII said:


> My father's family is from Wales. They came over sometimes in the 1800's. I may be the only person in the State that has ever heard of St David.
> 
> DBII


DBII, Alright, a round to St. George St. David- But I expect to hear from you guys next St. Patrick's Day!*grin!


----------

